# Can you see new the HD Channels?



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

The new HD has gone up on 129 and 72.7. This leaves a number of us particularly in the NE, FL and parts of Texas with older installs missing them. Although there is talk that Dish plans to move a satellite and this programming, that is future. There doesn't appear to be any free offer for them to upgrade anyone's dish's so they can receive these channels.

So to get an idea of how many people are effected I am putting up a poll.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You forgot the option: "How many more threads do we need on this?"


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Good thread. Those of us out in the cold (literally AND figuratively) are in the majority already.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't have them, it looks as if they are going too have to do something for us that can see these channels! (and soon)!


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

*Just got off phone with DISH and I can confirm if you have 110,119, 61.5 you will need a upgrade. Cost is $15 if you have the protection program or $95 if you don't. I signed up and will be upgraded on Saturday the 13th. They didn't really going into details,but I'm guessing a eastern arc or 129 dish will be installed. I may be wrong,but I think I had 129 location before upgrading to HD locals*

Tim
Eastern, NC


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Good thread, should help those in the the Least East, share info on the best way to get a new setup.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

It stating to feel like Dish Network is like the mob! I will have to wait to see the reply from the CEO before I do anything. This is not right, for we are already paying to see the SD channels but not getting the HD channels of which I am paying for.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> It stating to feel like Dish Network is like the mob! I will have to wait to see the reply from the CEO before I do anything. This is not right, for we are already paying to see the SD channels but not getting the HD channels of which I am paying for.


Well Dish never said they WEREN'T going to add it to 61.5. 61.5 will have a delayed launch so you can either Wait, or better yet for Dish, upgrade to the proper ARC and get rid of your old antenna setup for $22(granted this is the fee for Protection Plan users)


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, I look at the transition to the Eastern Arc satellites to be the cost of progress.

Much like the transition from Dish 300 to Dish 500 to Dish 1000. I remember having to buy a side dish (in addition to the Dish 500) just to get my locals at first. I also later had to buy a Superdish at some point to get my locals when they got move off whatever satellite the side dish was pointing at.

I came back to Dish Network from DIRECTV last August (2009) and fortunately was set up with the eastern arc at that time.

Now I do believe that anyone who has had a high definition system installation during the last (6 months to a year?) should get a break on having to switch to an eastern arc dish. 

But considering how much many of us spent on high def TVs in the not too distant past, is adding DHPP for a month or two plus $15 or $20; or $95 for a dish outright really all that bad?


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

63thk said:


> *Just got off phone with DISH and I can confirm if you have 110,119, 61.5 you will need a upgrade. Cost is $15 if you have the protection program or $95 if you don't. I signed up and will be upgraded on Saturday the 13th. They didn't really going into details,but I'm guessing a eastern arc or 129 dish will be installed. I may be wrong,but I think I had 129 location before upgrading to HD locals*
> 
> Tim
> Eastern, NC


I got the same response today while calling around. I told them I am unemployed for over a year and now am physically disabled and I do not have the protection plan. Yes, DISH never said 61.5 _wouldnt_ receive these channels. Fortunately, there really isn't any new channels I was really looking forward too. My commit is up come April 1st. U-verse is in the next town east, so we plan to get a 30 day trial period when they arrive in our town. My friend in Dallas,Tx, has had both DISH and U-verse and likes it as much....


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I have also read here that when I want to cancel the DHPP I would have to pay yet again to have that removed from my account. I believe it was $25.00 to do so. Now add that to the $22.00 bribe money it would cost $47.00 more to get what I should be getting in my package.

Its just coming at a bad time; my bill goes up and then I have to pony up more money just to get these channels. Bad timing for us who can't get them with the equipment we have.



GrumpyBear said:


> Well Dish never said they WEREN'T going to add it to 61.5. 61.5 will have a delayed launch so you can either Wait, or better yet for Dish, upgrade to the proper ARC and get rid of your old antenna setup for $22(granted this is the fee for Protection Plan users)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I have also read here that when I want to cancel the DHPP I would have to pay yet again to have that removed from my account. I believe it was $25.00 to do so. Now add that to the $22.00 bribe money it would cost $47.00 more to get what I should be getting in my package.
> 
> Its just coming at a bad time; my bill goes up and then I have to pony up more money just to get these channels that I should be getting.


Yes $25(which is a CRAZY amount) to drop the Protection plan, thats why I was saying $22 if you had it.
Totally agree and understand about the timing, things are tight for most of us.
Coming at the exact sametime as the new Pricing structure, makes you wonder about what they are doing/thinking sometimes. I would still do whatever it takes to try and get it cheaper, if possible.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Man. It took me 24 hours and adding DHPP, but a tech will be out Sunday to perform an "antenna change". 

*sigh*


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Man. It took me 24 hours and adding DHPP, but a tech will be out Sunday to perform an "antenna change".
> 
> *sigh*


I wonder if we should start a new poll. 
Would you be making the switch to a new Antenna?

If BBCa and FSC were not part of the 9 new channels?
Would you For just the other 7?
or 
Would you just for BBCa and FSC?

The other 7 are cool/interesting, but I doubt I would miss them if they removed them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm switching for BBCa. NEED TOP GEAR.

My 2.5 year old is a major gearhead.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm switching for BBCa. NEED TOP GEAR.
> 
> My 2.5 year old is a major gearhead.


2.5 yr old? A mini hampster at the moment?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

hoophead said:


> I got the same response today while calling around. I told them I am unemployed for over a year and now am physically disabled and I do not have the protection plan. Yes, DISH never said 61.5 _wouldnt_ receive these channels. Fortunately, there really isn't any new channels I was really looking forward too. My commit is up come April 1st. U-verse is in the next town east, so we plan to get a 30 day trial period when they arrive in our town. My friend in Dallas,Tx, has had both DISH and U-verse and likes it as much....


Don't hold your breath on getting UVERSE. UVERSE is available at the end of my street (in the same "town") and I cannot get it. Unlike cable, UVERSE is dependent on how far you are from the nearest access point (for lack of the proper terminology for those big ugly boxes that sit on street corners). I can't even get DSL because I'm too far from the central office.

As for getting these new channels, I can buy my own Dish 1000.4 and install it in place of my current 61.5 dish if I really wanted these new channels.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> 2.5 yr old? A mini hampster at the moment?


Hey, he knows his cars and he knows what he likes. Though he refers to Mini Coopers as "baby cars", Mitusbishi Evos as "Daddy's car" and high class sedans as "Grampa's car".

"Daddy, put Top Gear onnnn. Voom voom fast cars."


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Don't hold your breath on getting UVERSE. UVERSE is available at the end of my street (in the same "town") and I cannot get it. Unlike cable, UVERSE is dependent on how far you are from the nearest access point (for lack of the proper terminology for those big ugly boxes that sit on street corners). I can't even get DSL because I'm too far from the central office.
> 
> As for getting these new channels, I can buy my own Dish 1000.4 and install it in place of my current 61.5 dish if I really wanted these new channels.


It's because Uverse isn't Fiber to the Home, it's fiber to the Neighborhood and copper for the last (proverbial) mile. If you're out of DSL range, likely you're out of Uverse range, too.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I have one dish pointed at 110/119/129 and a dish pointed at 61.5. I am getting all the new HD. I wish I had 121 for some of the international stuff, but I don't think that's even possible without losing another slot on my setup.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm switching for BBCa. NEED TOP GEAR.
> 
> My 2.5 year old is a major gearhead.


Keep in mind the season they're airing now on BBC America wasn't filmed in HD. Series 14 was the first one (other than the Polar Special) to be filmed in HD.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup, I'm pretty aware of it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Keep in mind the season they're airing now on BBC America wasn't filmed in HD. Series 14 was the first one (other than the Polar Special) to be filmed in HD.


I can tell you one thing though. BBCA has done an OUTSTANDING job of upconverting, not just Top Gear, but all the shows I have seen so far. Antques Roadshow not sure when it went HD, and Kitchen Nightmares, just POP.
Tomorrows, Ireland vs France 6 Nations Rugby, I am hoping it looks just as good or better. 
RUGBY IN HD:hurah::hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels. It is ridiculous. DirecTV has one dish for all the channels HD and SD. I know you can pay $15 to upgrade but I can't do it because my family pays the bills and they have three standard 510 DVR's that are only MPEG-2. This really blows as having two dishes on the roof is bad enough but now you need more to get the extra HD channels. What is next more HD channels soon like TCM that will only be on the 72 satellite.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

reddice said:


> I can't believe that Dish did not put these channels on 61.5. Come on how many dishes do we need on the roof like 10 to get all the channels.


As I wrote earlier:


phrelin said:


> I'm probably off base, but my speculative thought was that Dish intends for most customers to be on either 110°/119°/129° or 61.5°/72.7°/77° with fewer and fewer legacy SD customers using 110°/119°/61.5°.


Most 110°/119°/129° customers can use a single 1000.2 dish. Most 61.5°/72.7°/77° customers can use a single 1000.4 dish. A few like me need to use a 500 plus a wing dish because of line of sight problems.

Dish knew this was coming when they started eliminating some legacy MPEG2-only boxes. Unfortunately, there was a transition period where during the past 24 months installers had to put up 110°/119°/61.5° dish arrangements in the Eastern Arc when it was becoming clear that the customer ultimately would need 61.5°/72.7°/77°.

But I'm puzzling a bit about your situation reddice. You've been a member of this Forum for 7 years and a Dish customer for 5 years. If you've been following these threads for the past two years you had to know this was coming.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> ...My 2.5 year old is a major gearhead.


Don't you mean a "rivet head"? 

That's what Clarkson called it at least before being corrected by Mark Wahlberg.

By the way, I chose "Other" in the poll because I didn't receiver it 110/119/61.5 but I do now after I got the new 1000.2 dish installed at 110/119/129 as I detailed in the the other thread.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Then why do they still offer MPEG2 only boxes like the 522 and such?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

reddice said:


> Then why do they still offer MPEG2 only boxes like the 522 and such?


There are still SD-only customers, many of whom only need 110°/119°. But the customers who have LOS only to the Eastern Arc satellites have to use MPEG4 capable boxes as I understand it.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

The thing that irritates me is that I have the dish for the 110/119/129 as well as a separate dish for the 61.5. About a year ago a Dish installer took off the LNB for the 129, telling me that all the same channels are on the 61.5 and with that I will get a stronger signal. Now they still want me to pay them to come out and fix this.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

l8er said:


> FWIW, I look at the transition to the Eastern Arc satellites to be the cost of progress.
> 
> Much like the transition from Dish 300 to Dish 500 to Dish 1000. I remember having to buy a side dish (in addition to the Dish 500) just to get my locals at first. I also later had to buy a Superdish at some point to get my locals when they got move off whatever satellite the side dish was pointing at.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, and for many it will mean a new contract extension. And of course you can no longer drop what was DHPP (has a new name) without paying $25.

My HDTV's are 10 years, 8 years and 1 years 11 months old. I Originally came to Dish from DirecTv when they offered only HBO in HD.

Probably going to FIOS when my commitment for the last receiver ends. Just wish they would use a different DVR than they currently do. Maybe the one that DISH is trying to market to other providers.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Yes it is, and for many it will mean a new contract extension. And of course you can no longer drop what was DHPP (has a new name) without paying $25.


The $25 charge applies if you drop the Service Plan within a month of adding it. At least that's what the fine print says. They still use "DHPP" in the URLs
http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/DHPPwarranty/
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/legal/DHPPterms.pdf link in T & C


> 9. Cancellation : You may cancel this Plan at any time by calling DISH Network at 1-800-333-DISH (3474). If You cancel this Plan within the first thirty (30) days after receipt of this Plan, You will be charged a cancellation fee of $25.00.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I just wanted to give an up-date to my issue with Dish Network with these new channels. 

As everyone know by now is that if you are using the 119/110/118/61.5 birds in the sky and trying to get the new HD channels that you are SOL, on less you pay $95.00 plus $15.00 and sign up for DHPP. Well I thought it was not right since I should be getting these channels in my package (AEP + Locals + HD).

I had called and that went nowhere; so I sent an email to the CEO. I now have Dish Network coming out on Monday to install what ever I need to get these channels, all for free no extended contract! This is why I stay with Dish network. 

Thank you Dish Network!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I just wanted to give an up-date to my issue with Dish Network with these new channels.
> 
> As everyone know by now is that if you are using the 119/110/118/61.5 birds in the sky and trying to get the new HD channels that you are SOL, on less you pay $95.00 plus $15.00 and sign up for DHPP. Well I thought it was not right since I should be getting these channels in my package (AEP + Locals + HD).
> 
> ...


I was waiting for someone to use [email protected] as I was afraid to suggest it as they might have actually planned this putting a firm rule in place. Good for you and good for Dish.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It might be interesting, if they can't use 129, how will they get 5 satellites into one switch (61.5, 72.7, 110, 118, 119)?


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello. Question about the new HD channel on the 72.7 satellite. I currently have 119, 110, and 118.7 Dish 500 plus. And 61.5 from Dish 500. All 4 connections from the dish is going into DPP44. I have American, International, and HD channels. I am getting NY local channels.

If they give me the 1000.4 dish how are they going to put more cables from all the satellites into the switch? Thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In theory the 1000.4 would give you 61.5°/72.7°/77° replacing 110°/119°/61.5° and a wing dish would pick up 118.7° but I'm not an installer. That should do it, but I don't know if you're getting something from an international package on 110°.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Geez, how many satellites does E* have???


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

63thk said:


> *Just got off phone with DISH and I can confirm if you have 110,119, 61.5 you will need a upgrade. Cost is $15 if you have the protection program or $95 if you don't. I signed up and will be upgraded on Saturday the 13th. They didn't really going into details,but I'm guessing a eastern arc or 129 dish will be installed. I may be wrong,but I think I had 129 location before upgrading to HD locals*
> 
> Tim
> Eastern, NC


Started snowing about 2 hrs ago and is supposed to keep on through the night. I'm guessing this will delay my install. Been feeling left out with everyone,but my small corner of NC getting snow. Be careful what you wish for I guess. Well, at least I got the night off. Wonder if I could just go hook the 129 LNB back up on my DISH 1000.2 myself


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

63thk said:


> Started snowing about 2 hrs ago and is supposed to keep on through the night. I'm guessing this will delay my install. Been feeling left out with everyone,but my small corner of NC getting snow. Be careful what you wish for I guess. Well, at least I got the night off. Wonder if I could just go hook the 129 LNB back up on my DISH 1000.2 myself


Well just got off the phone with the "CONFUSED" tech. Says he will be here,but delayed due to weather. He has no clue what I need. Wanted to know what was wrong with my 61.5. I explained nothing and had to tell him there were 9 new HDs not available on 61.5 was my reason for the service call. He said he would recommend eastern arc install over getting look on 129,but that the 1000.4 would not support 4 receivers. Not sure what the differences between the 1000.2 and 1000.4 LNBs are,but my 1000.2 is running 4 boxes with a power supply in the line now. I just want to see Doctor Who in HD tonight. Make it so DISH!!!:grin:


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

63thk said:


> He said he would recommend eastern arc install over getting look on 129,but that the 1000.4 would not support 4 receivers. Not sure what the differences between the 1000.2 and 1000.4 LNBs are,but my 1000.2 is running 4 boxes with a power supply in the line now. I just want to see Doctor Who in HD tonight. Make it so DISH!!!:grin:


My installer told me that the 1000.4 would support only 3 rx'ers without a switch, if you wanted more than 3 you would need the switch. So when they come tomorrow I'm keeping the DP34 switch just in case.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

The tech finally made it here about 6 pm. Still confused as to what I needed. They actually told him I needed a 1000.2 installed and that I was getting HD for the first time. After a few minutes he simply reconnected the 129 and checked the signal strength on everything. He said he wasn't sure if this would get me what I wanted. He went back to his truck and I went inside to begin running a check switch. Actually thought he was going to leave without checking to make sure it worked. Everything checked out, downloaded guide, and the 9 HD new channels were there. Everybody was happy or so we thought. He called into the tech line to close out everything, soon as he did all my HD disappeared. He called back and I got on phone with CSR and she proceeded to tell me I didn't have or had never had HD,but I could sign up for it now. I told her she was more confused than the service man and she needed to hurry because Dr.Who would be on 2 minutes. Finally we got all the kinks worked out and I'm now enjoying the new channels. This was a bit of a fiasco,but I fault the DISH upper management not the misinformed service tech.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

1000.4 has the same internal switch as the 1000.2.

To get 4 receivers you must run it through a DPP44 switch.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> The thing that irritates me is that I have the dish for the 110/119/129 as well as a separate dish for the 61.5. About a year ago a Dish installer took off the LNB for the 129, telling me that all the same channels are on the 61.5 and with that I will get a stronger signal. Now they still want me to pay them to come out and fix this.


I have a similar situation. I also have a dish pointed at 110/119/129. When Dish launched my locals in HD, they only added them to 61.5, so I had a tech come out to add a second dish pointed at 61.5. He removed the LNB for 129. Now I have to pay $95 to get it back? That's kind of ridiculous.

Update: I talked to a rep, and my only option is to have my whole setup converted to an Eastern arc setup. $95 is a bit steep, though. Why can't I just have 61.5 *and* 129?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Suomi said:


> I have a similar situation. I also have a dish pointed at 110/119/129. When Dish launched my locals in HD, they only added them to 61.5, so I had a tech come out to add a second dish pointed at 61.5. He removed the LNB for 129. Now I have to pay $95 to get it back? That's kind of ridiculous.
> 
> Update: I talked to a rep, and my only option is to have my whole setup converted to an Eastern arc setup. $95 is a bit steep, though. Why can't I just have 61.5 *and* 129?


Who knows, they might start adding new programming on 77. Still if you had a complete WA (110/110/129) that probably is good as well.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I called yesterday and they are coming Tuesday we hope and they are installing a Dish 1000.4 Eastern Arc Dish just to my 612 receiver. They are leaving the Dish 500 for the other three standard def 510 receivers.

Down the road my mother and my uncle might upgrade to a HDTV which will be a 612 receiver. Then I would just have to connect them to the Dish 1000.4.

Lets just hope that they can do the job and that they are not pulling my leg and say that it can't be done come Tuesday.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

I get 61.5 110, 119 and 129 and I have the channels listed in the guide.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusInMD said:


> I get 61.5 110, 119 and 129 and I have the channels listed in the guide.


There is a lot of channel duplication between 61.5 and 129. With you getting both, do you have any issues where the receiver gets confused? If a channel is on both, how does it decide which to tune in?

I have 61.5/110/119, and I think adding 129 might be a good solution for me.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Never a problem with the VIP622 and those satellites. It's all hooked up via a DP44 switch. I orginally had 110, 119 and 129 and when locals became available I added the extra dish for 61.5


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have both 61.5 and 129, then the receiver will happily find whatever is only on one and not the other.

For channels that are on both, the receiver will find one SAT before the other, depending upon how you have things cabled through the switch. More knowledgeable folk than I can tell you how to make sure one is picked over the other, if possible.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm liking what I'm hearing here. I currently have a 1000+ (I think) that pulls in 119 and 110, with an open LNB slot that used to pull in 129. I have a wing dish (500?) for 61.5. And according to my System Info, DPP Twin, Twin(1), Twin(2), Dual(3).

What do I need to add to get 129 back? Obviously I'll need to add an LNB to the 1000+, but will I also need to get a switch of some type. I appreciate any feedback. I've thought about just going to the Eastern arc setup, but I might have line of sight issues as I only have one small opening in the trees through which I can point at 61.5.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> For channels that are on both, the receiver will find one SAT before the other, *depending upon how you have things cabled through the switch.* More knowledgeable folk than I can tell you how to make sure one is picked over the other, if possible.


Hmmm... I was afraid of that. If I did go with a 1000.2, and hooked the 61.5 dish to the wing dish input of the 1000.2's built in switch, then odds are that the receiver would find the 129 slot that's directly on the switch "first" and give that one priority. I'm sure 61.5 is going to have a stronger signal where I'm at, and 129 might be marginal at times (especially in poor weather since being so low in the horizon here there's a lot of clouds and rain/snow it might have to penetrate. And where I'm at, I often see heavy bands of lake effect weather to the South of me.)

Maybe that means I would need an external switch to put 61.5 earlier in the search sequence? If so, this isn't sounding as appealing anymore, and maybe I should wait it out until the 61.5 issues are resolved... eventually. If there's an expert here who could guide me, I would love to talk to you -- please shoot me a PM, as I feel I've already sucked up too much bandwidth on this already.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ShapeShifter said:


> There is a lot of channel duplication between 61.5 and 129. With you getting both, do you have any issues where the receiver gets confused?


That problem was overcome several years ago.


MarcusInMD said:


> Never a problem with the VIP622 and those satellites. It's all hooked up via a DP44 switch.


You must mean a DPP44.


 Stewart Vernon said:


> If you have both 61.5 and 129, then the receiver will happily find whatever is only on one and not the other.
> 
> For channels that are on both, the receiver will find one SAT before the other, depending upon how you have things cabled through the switch. More knowledgeable folk than I can tell you how to make sure one is picked over the other, if possible.


People who have experimented and reported some success have come back to report their method didn't stick. You get what it chooses, and we don't know its ways.


Suomi said:


> I'm liking what I'm hearing here. I currently have a 1000+ (I think) that pulls in 119 and 110, with an open LNB slot that used to pull in 129.


That would be the original Dish 1000 (no ".x"). The 1000+ is a much larger dish.


> I have a wing dish (500?) for 61.5. And according to my System Info, DPP Twin, Twin(1), Twin(2), Dual(3).
> 
> What do I need to add to get 129 back? Obviously I'll need to add an LNB to the 1000+, but will I also need to get a switch of some type. I appreciate any feedback. I've thought about just going to the Eastern arc setup, but I might have line of sight issues as I only have one small opening in the trees through which I can point at 61.5.


A DP LNB for the 1000, and a DPP44 switch. Or replace the 1000 with a 1000.2. Its 3-LNB head has an input for a 4th LNB much like the DPP Twin. The slightly larger dish will pull in more signal, and I think it's cheaper than the big switch.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I need your help. The tech just called and seemed somewhat confused on what she needs to do with my work order. So to get your help this is what I have installed now on my house. 

I have two dishes one for the 61.5 and the other for 119, 110, and 118. She told me that I would lose channels with this new install. She said that I would lose 118.7? I do have the 44-switch installed outside. 

Can anyone please tell me what I should be getting with this new install? She did not know what the new channels where so I am somewhat nervous. 
:eek2::nono2:


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Or replace the 1000 with a 1000.2. Its 3-LNB head has an input for a 4th LNB much like the DPP Twin. The slightly larger dish will pull in more signal, and I think it's cheaper than the big switch.


If I went with this method, would there be any way to make the system give precedence to 61.5 over 129 for channels that are carried on both? 129 was definitely more susceptible to rain fade than 61.5 from my location.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

MadScientist, the simplest way would be to add an LNB for 129 to the 500+ and run it to the DPP44 you already have. It's also possible to put you on EA (assuming all HD receivers) with a Dish 1000.4, run just the 118 output from the 500+ into its sat input, and then not need the DPP44.

Suomi, to add to the answer in post 52, the receivers also don't seem to have a voter to choose the slot with the best signal.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Can't use 129. To low and to many trees in the way, that is why I was installed 61.5



BobaBird said:


> MadScientist, the simplest way would be to add an LNB for 129 to the 500+ and run it to the DPP44 you already have. It's also possible to put you on EA (assuming all HD receivers) with a Dish 1000.4, run just the 118 output from the 500+ into its sat input, and then not need the DPP44.
> 
> Suomi, to add to the answer in post 52, the receivers also don't seem to have a voter to choose the slot with the best signal.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> MadScientist, the simplest way would be to add an LNB for 129 to the 500+ and run it to the DPP44 you already have. It's also possible to put you on EA (assuming all HD receivers) with a Dish 1000.4, run just the 118 output from the 500+ into its sat input, and then not need the DPP44.
> 
> Suomi, to add to the answer in post 52, the receivers also don't seem to have a voter to choose the slot with the best signal.


Does the DPP44 switch allow such selection? (Sorry for so many questions. I want to get this right before I spend the money on the gear.)


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I only had 61.5 and 110/119, but I called and they sent an installer out the next day to add a third dish and 72.7. Being a new subscriber they even dropped the $15 service charge. The back on my house now looks a bit like CIA headquarters with all the dishes hanging off my deck!


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

This is my story:
Thursday, I call Dish and inform them of this subject. The phone support people are completely clueless, as usual! Make an appointment and have the understanding down.
First day, the installer was over booked and never called me to say that. Second day, they couldn't find my house and were an hour away at 5pm. Third day, show up and they do not have 1000.2 with them!

Today, I call up screaming because I took three days off from work for nothing! First person I speak to, can barely speak English. Transferred a few more times until I finally get someone in the resolutions department. The person is clueless to my current setup (2 dish 500's 110/119/61.5) let alone what I am asking for them to do (swap dish500 for 1000.2 to add 129). I repeatly say exactly what kstuart has posted. My issue is now at the hands of the people in the I.T. department. When the person from the resolutions department gets the understanding on how to rightup the work order, she will call me back.

If you want to call the person in the resolutions department and explain to her this subject please do so, Laura _###-###-#### ex #####_

I am about to purchase a 1000.2 dish myself so I do not have to deal with this company's crap!


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Update: Dish phone tech will only change me over to eastern arc. They would not even speak to me about a dish 1000.2. They think 129 is part of the eastern arc!

If you want to speak to this person directly, _###-###-#### ex. #####_

This company is full of idiots!


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am fuming today. I had the tech guy come and when he did he said that he could not install a EA dish because of the three 510 DVR's. I told him that it was to be installed on my 612 DVR. He refused to install it saying you get the HD channels on 61.5. He then called Dish and did a rehit and I could not let him do any work. He left after I kept arguing with him.

I called Dish up and they said that I can't have a Dish 500 and a EA Dish setup the way I like it. After I hung up on the nice lady when she explained it not even five minutes later Dish calls me up. They see that I was not pleased with them doing any work and they tried to offer me a decision. The EA Dish on the 612 while the Dish 500 on the 510's he said can be done. He then schedules someone for tomorrow. Of course I say that when the guy comes he will refuse to do the work again. He wrote on his order that it says to install it the way I want.

I will let you know tomorrow if it will happen or not but I am not a happy camper. I would have bought a Dish 1000.4 at the store here for $99 but I have no idea how to aim it or even install it at all.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I payed over $100 to get 61.5 installed 2 years ago and now they pull this crap. If they add them to 61.5 in March I can wait. Dealing with the tech side of Dish is a nightmare, I do not care to have anyone from Dish out at my house ever again. Just add them to 61.5 Chucky ya dumbass!

All these people paying $15 for an install or any other amount is a total scam. LOL about how many sats will we need in the future! 

Ten?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You only need 3 SATs, unless you subscribe to international channels.

The only thing that has changed is that you need a different 3 SATs than were fine to get all the HD a week ago.

I agree Dish should be more proactive about this sort of thing and not ask for big money on installs to fix the configs for affected customers... but I also completely understand why they had to put the channels where they put them.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You only need 3 SATs, unless you subscribe to international channels.
> 
> The only thing that has changed is that you need a different 3 SATs than were fine to get all the HD a week ago.


That may be true for most customers, but not all. (There are always exceptions to any rule.) Please tell me how I can get my locals from 61.5, 110, and 119, and get the new HD from 129, all with only 3 satellites. To do it all with just 3 birds, I would have to give up something, even though I don't subscribe to any international or other specialty channels. I just happen to live in a market that's an orphan child split between an odd combination of satellites that are a strange hybrid of the WA and EA.



> I agree Dish should be more proactive about this sort of thing and not ask for big money on installs to fix the configs for affected customers... but I also completely understand why they had to put the channels where they put them.


I understand as well, but that doesn't make it any less disappointing.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

A different guy came today and did a excellent job. He kept the two dishes the Dish 500 and the 61.5 dish connected to the three receivers on our back chimney. He then connected my Dish 1000.4 on our front chimney and now I am receiving all the channels. He did not have to leave the 510's on both dishes but he did anyway because he said you never know if they might move channels there. He even installed a new DP34 Switch for the old 510 receivers and ran two new coax lines one of them to my receiver even though there was nothing wrong with the switch but he said the lines were corroding. Overall he did a great job unlike that jerk yesterday which did nothing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> Please tell me how I can get my locals from 61.5, 110, and 119, and get the new HD from 129, all with only 3 satellites.


I guess I'm out of the locals loop... I would have thought that eastern arc (61.5/72.7/77) would have had your HD and SD locals on them.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Who cares about SD locals. I only get my cbs, nbc, abc, fox and cw in HD now on the EA but it does not bother me because the SD version is stupid center cut. I still get the locals in SD that are not on Dish in HD like PBS and MyTV.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I guess I'm out of the locals loop... I would have thought that eastern arc (61.5/72.7/77) would have had your HD and SD locals on them.


You would think so... but sadly, that's not the case. 



reddice said:


> Who cares about SD locals.


Personally, I don't care about the SD locals that are in HD. But only half of them are in HD, a bunch are SD only.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

ehren said:


> I payed over $100 to get 61.5 installed 2 years ago and now they pull this crap. If they add them to 61.5 in March I can wait. Dealing with the tech side of Dish is a nightmare, I do not care to have anyone from Dish out at my house ever again. Just add them to 61.5 Chucky ya dumbass!
> 
> All these people paying $15 for an install or any other amount is a total scam. LOL about how many sats will we need in the future!
> 
> Ten?


I got my 61.5 installed that long ago for free. A couple of my locals were not available on my 110/119 DP 500 dish. I called up and pointed that out to the CSR and got the free upgrade.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently I made a big stink between the 30 or so dish network phone reps the past week, that they pulled my work order this morning from the subcontractor and they, themselves will be showing up! I do not know if I should be happy or confused at this point.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

....Praise Jesus! Dishnetwork tech was here early this morning! Installed a third dish outside to receive 129 and its good to go! Getting better coverage then my existing 61.5 dish! Took a week, 96 telephone calls, five days off from work, four on site techs, but its done. A simple five minute job.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

bnborg said:


> I got my 61.5 installed that long ago for free. A couple of my locals were not available on my 110/119 DP 500 dish. I called up and pointed that out to the CSR and got the free upgrade.


I got mine installed for free even longer ago for the same reason. At that time, Dish was proactive enough to inform people about it. I never bothered as they were channels I never watched, but then they got the Voom channels and put them on 61.5. Call up, get the 2nd dish installed free due to "must carry", then while the tech is still there, call and say "I already have a dish aimed at 61.5. Please activate Voom."

Ah, those were the days, when we would watch anything, as long as it was in HD. My GF and I used to turn on the aquarium while we were, uh, "otherwise occupied" on the sofa.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I selected. No, have 61.5 and 110/119.

Seems like a hassle and a expense to get this channels that I don't want to go through. I'll just wait for the channels to show up on 61.5


----------



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am not too thrilled with Dish at the moment. I had them change my old standard def plan to Turbo HD Gold last June. A few weeks later they dropped the pure HD plans so I don't know if they will ever add the new channels to them. When I changed to the HD plan they did an install of a new dish pointing at 61.5 so I can't even change plans to get the new channels without a new dish. They left up the 110/119 dish on the roof but there isn't much use for that as I don't bother with local channels (I have an antenna) or the sat standard def channels.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Taylorcraft078 said:


> I am not too thrilled with Dish at the moment. I had them change my old standard def plan to Turbo HD Gold last June. A few weeks later they dropped the pure HD plans so I don't know if they will ever add the new channels to them. When I changed to the HD plan they did an install of a new dish pointing at 61.5 so I can't even change plans to get the new channels without a new dish. They left up the 110/119 dish on the roof but there isn't much use for that as I don't bother with local channels (I have an antenna) or the sat standard def channels.


TurboHD isn't discontinued, it's just called "Dish America" now.


----------

